# Monument To Brother Prince Hall Proposed For Cambridge, MA



## Mason Forums (Sep 13, 2009)

This is a great development for Freemasonry — provided of course that some of our Brethren can overcome past grudges and see this for the opportunity it is. To what am I referring?* The growing recognition, both inside and outside of Freemasonry, of Brother Prince Hall as a founding father of American civil rights.** I’m going [...]

More...


----------



## cambridgemason (Sep 13, 2009)

just to let you all know that the monument is postponed for now.  seems funds are a little slow in coming in.  they did have a celebration this past saturday here in cambridge, but will have the unveiling of the monument this november


----------

